# The ONLY trade we need to make.



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Trade Basel. Refer to Cris's sig. Who is with us?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"Ship his ______ as out"


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Orlando forum could use some form of life. Is he controversial? Smart? Funny? If all of the above, then what do Laker fans what for this guy?:biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We dont negotiate unless you're in the club.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

In. But he must also be waterboarded.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That could be arranged.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I almost want to sign up twice.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

In


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sign me up.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

In 

pull the trigger before his stock falls again.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

nvm


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What did poor Basel do to deserve this anyway?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> What did poor Basel do to deserve this anyway?


I did nothing to deserve this! They're all just jealous that when I became MOD, I made the MOD team that much better. They didn't think they needed me, but I've proved them all wrong, although they won't admit it.

Did you guys forget that I have a no-trade clause? I signed it when I became MOD, and therefore, you are stuck with me.

Love me or hate me, it's one or the other. Always has been. Hate my game threads, my trivia questions. Hate my signature, my posts. Hate that I'm a rookie. A great moderator. Hate that. Hate it with all your heart. And hate that I'm loved for the exact same reasons.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Orlando forum could use some form of life. Is he controversial? Smart? Funny? If all of the above, then what do Laker fans what for this guy?:biggrin:


He'll make your forum very productive........the Lakers mods don't know what they are thinking by letting him go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The One said:


> He'll make your forum very productive........the Lakers mods don't know what they are thinking by letting him go.


Repped.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Love me or hate me, it's one or the other. Always has been. Hate my game threads, my trivia questions. Hate my signature, my posts. Hate that I'm a rookie. A great moderator. Hate that. Hate it with all your heart. And hate that I'm loved for the exact same reasons.


:clap2::lol::clap2:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly... It depends on who were getting in return. I mean, are we going to get a moderator from a kings board or something... Cause that wouldn't be much better... Well maybe a little better, but not by much.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Love me or hate me, it's one or the other. Always has been. Hate my game threads, my trivia questions. Hate my signature, my posts. Hate that I'm a rookie. A great moderator. Hate that. Hate it with all your heart. And hate that I'm loved for the exact same reasons.


:lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm in like furniture


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel for half a Ballscientist, i say!


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

the brian cook of mods, ship him out.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LMAO, We have a nice young core right here with the ages 17,21,21,22. Somewhat I think we need some experiences, a veteran to put us over the top. If trading Basel make us better Im all for it lol.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Bring him over to the Magic forum!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

9diamonds said:


> Bring him over to the Magic forum!


Thats what I said.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

All of you guys are now in.... hehehehe

dont like it?. sue BH


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can not and will not be traded! 

Basel is here to stay, and there's not a damn thing any of you can do about it! Muahahahahahahahahahahaha! 

BH kicks ***. Cris too!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Cris said:


> All of you guys are now in.... hehehehe
> 
> dont like it?. sue BH


...forgetting someone?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice edit, BH. Hahaha.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly.... When Basel was drafted I thought he was way to young and raw for prime time. I mean he is going to be posting with Bartholomew Hunt and Cris.. We really needed a piece to put us over the top. Basel didn't fit the bill at the time. I'll eat crow though, his performance has been nothing short of stellar this season.

Since Bartholomew Hunt went off in the off season demanding we trade Basel for KiddFan4eva5 on the Nets forum, Basel has grown leaps and bounds. The guy spent all off season getting into shape to go the full length of a game thread... He didnt come in and cry about BH's trade demands, instead he came in with his head on straight to prove that they were wrong.

I'm in favor of keeping him here now. He's won me over. I'll eat crow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That goes for the rest of you! 

Props to CDRacing for finally seeing the light.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> LMAO, We have a nice young core right here with the ages 17,21,21,22. Somewhat I think we need some experiences, a veteran to put us over the top. If trading Basel make us better Im all for it lol.


Never noticed I was the old veteran out of the group.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, check out this stat so far: 8.93 posts per day. 

Eternal - 2.79 posts per day.
Cris - 7.71 posts per day.
Bartholomew Hunt - 3.91 posts per day.

I'm shouldering the load at the moment, and in doing so, the Lakers board has been great all season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Never noticed I was the old veteran out of the group.


When you started going through that mid life crisis and changed your name to Kurt, to sound hip and cool... I thought it might be time for a trade. You pulled out of that nonsense, and got your head on straight.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

All right, guys... I've talked to TM, who is a moderator on the Wrestling Forum, and he will concede to be traded with Basel... But he is demanding cash considerations also...

Id say Basel is well worth 2 bucks... What do you say?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> By the way, check out this stat so far: 8.93 posts per day. *Join Date: Mar 2005*
> 
> Eternal - 2.79 posts per day. *Join Date: Sep 2005*
> Cris - 7.71 posts per day. *Join Date: Jun 2003*
> ...


You're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> All right, guys... I've talked to TM, who is a moderator on the Wrestling Forum, and he will concede to be traded with Basel... But he is demanding cash considerations also...
> 
> Id say Basel is well worth 2 bucks... What do you say?


TWO BUCKS?

F THAT!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

David_Ortiz said:


> ...forgetting someone?


Nope...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

So, the Heat forum can offer a lottery-protected 08 draft pick (becomes top-20 protected in 09, then unproteced in 2010,) and a few expirings. Sound like a deal?

We have some good youth also, the upside is top-notch. However, Gio305 is off-limits, because his avatars are the best on the site. We could offer you a package of CanYouFeelTheHeat (great poster, most Posting Experts said his potential is that of a Pacers Fan,) James_Posey (just checked the realgm trade checker, he hasn't been around in years but his salary works,) and Flash Is The Future (mod for a mod.)


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

What do we get in return?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If we trade a moderator, we're going to need one back.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Can CM's count?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Just send out one of the Mods to D-League. You guys have four people doing two people's job and not to mention that we have other 3 community mods here. Jeez, get alone Mods.

I know it's Hollywood, but Drama without special effects kills me.


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

Where is the club 'keep Basel'? I will sign for that club. He's the franchise player and we can't get fair value in return. So no trade.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

xoai said:


> Where is the club 'keep Basel'? I will sign for that club. He's the franchise player and we can't get fair value in return. So no trade.


This man knows what he's talking about! :cheers:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

oh yeah Basel... the reason I joined Cris's sig is because you're a good man and I'd take you in the Celtics forum in exchange for certain people for sure. :smile:

[its too bad our best trade chip -- dropkickmeltinjohns -- is gone :biggrin: ]


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, thank you. You are too kind. But can you honestly see Boston and Los Angeles working together in a trade?

And you don't want to deal with Miami. Last time Los Angeles made a trade with them, they won a championship and L.A. missed the playoffs, and then was eliminated in the first round of the playoffs two years in a row.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We are a finely tuned machine.... unlike _some _forums we are an active part of basketballfourm.com. All moderators work togeather with CMs and members to fulfill our duties. A missing moderator is more work, and bottom line, long live lazy people!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Haha, thank you. You are too kind. But can you honestly see Boston and Los Angeles working together in a trade?
> 
> And you don't want to deal with Miami. Last time Los Angeles made a trade with them, they won a championship and L.A. missed the playoffs, and then was eliminated in the first round of the playoffs two years in a row.


GP

The Heat offered u crap in return. Celtics offer is way better. :wink:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Just opt out or get your contract bought out, and sign with the Houston Rockets. We are the heart of a champion.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't see how I missed this..funny ****..:lol:

Basel is that dude though. :worthy:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> GP
> 
> The Heat offered u crap in return. *Celtics offer is way better.* :wink:


What are we offerin? lol

oh and this thread: :clap2:
Need more activity/funny **** round the board


----------

